# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Photoshop: Tekst i tejdukshëm mbi një imazh

## Reni

O cuna tju bej nje pyetje ne lidhje me photoshopin, si mund te shkruash mbi nje fotografi por me shkronja te tejdukshme si fotua e bashkangjitur me poshte?

----------


## benseven11

Shiko ne photoshop per funksionin Watermark.Ai shkrimi webshots i tejdukshem eshte watermark qe identifikon autorin qe ka krijuar fotografine dhe mbroje te drejten e autorit nga vjedhjet,kopjimet.Nje tutorial si te krijosh watermark ne photoshop http://www.candeekis.com/pswatermark/pswmtut.html
 Mund te besh watermark ne fotografite edhe duke perdorur programe te vecanta.Per ti hequr watermarks nga fotografite eshte shume e veshtire.jane 2 programe te vjetra qe thone se e bejne,por perseri perdorimi praktik i tyre eshte  i veshtire
 Mund ti heqesh watermarks duke perdorur photoshopin,por kjo kerkon shume aftesi dhe precizion,eshte e veshtire.Te duhet te perdoresh lenten zmadhuse ne photoshop,zmadhosh sektore te fotografise ku jane shkronjat e watermarkut dhe manipulosh,ndryshosh ngjyrat pixel per pixel duke i uniformizuar me ngjyren qe vjen ngjitur me konturin e germave.

----------


## Reni

shume faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Ka një mënyrë më të thjeshtë për atë që kërkon të bësh. 

1. Hape imazhin në Photoshop
2. Tek paneli i mjeteve kliko mbi butonin e tekstit dhe zgjidh "Horizontal Type Mask Tool" (Fig.1).

----------


## edspace

3. Zgjidh një font të gjerë dhe të theksuar dhe madhësinë e përshtatshme në bazë të përmasave të fotografisë. 

4. Kliko mbi fotogranië dhe shkruaj tekstin që do të bësh të tejdukshëm. (Fig. 2)

----------


## edspace

5. Kur të jesh i kënaqur me formën dhe vendosjen e tekstit në fotografi, shtyp butonin "enter". Tani në ekran do shohësh vetëm bordurën e tekstit (Fig. 3).

----------


## edspace

6. Tek menuja kryesore zgjidh "Edit > Copy" për të bërë një kopje të imazhit. 

7. Pastaj, zgjidh "Edit > Paste Into" dhe Photoshop do krijojë një shtresë me imazhin e prerë sipas formës së tekstit (Fig. 4)

----------


## edspace

8. Tek paneli i shtresave zgjidh shtresën e sipërme që përmban imazhin e prerë në formën e tekstit. (Layer 1 në Fig. 5)

9. Tek menuja kryesore zgjidh "Layer > Layer Style > Blending Options" për të hapur dritaren e stileve. Stilet mund t'i hapësh edhe duke klikuar dy herë mbi shtresën në panelin e shtresave. 

10. Zgjidh "Drop Shadow" për të krijuar efektin e hijes pas tekstit. Ndryshoje distancën në 2 ose 3 sipas pëlqimit. Ndryshoje përhapjen (spread) dhe madhësinë (size) në 0.

----------


## edspace

11. Kur të jesh i kënaqur me rezultatet, shtyp butonin "OK" dhe ruaje fotografinë në formatin e duhur. Figura 6 tregon rezultatin e përfunduar me tekst të tejdukshëm dhe efektin e hijes.

----------


## edspace

Stilet e shtresave mund t'i ndryshosh sipas dëshirës. Figura 7 tregon stilin "Bevel and Emboss" që krijon efektin e bordurës.

----------


## edspace

Figura 8 tregon efektin e shkëlqimit, sikur teksti të kishte një dritë të fortë në sfond.

----------


## Ferdinandi

edspace flm per tutorialin,jashtezakonisht shume i dobishem  :buzeqeshje: 

Une kisha nje pyetje : 
Ka ndonje rruge me te shpejte per kete procedure,se une psh kam 400 foto qe dua ti beje me ate lloj shkrimi per efekt copyright psh:*©Fredi* edhe doja nese ket efekt e beje dot copy edhe sa te hapja foton ta beja paste...do thush ti dembel...e di por nuk kam shume kohe qe te merrem ,pranaj   :buzeqeshje: 

Flm

----------


## Aldo89

Hey Ferdinandi,

Nje mundesi me e shkurter ekziston

Por ne fillim duhet te zbatosh tutorialin e edspace (nje tutorial shume i mire)

Kliko mbi kete layer



Pastaj kliko mbi figuren me mausin djathtas dhe shko tek Load Selection



Keshtu do te selektohet puna e bere sipas tutorialit te edspace.

Atehere bej Ctrl + C

Dhe si perfundim mund ta ngjisesh tek fotot qe deshiron me Ctrl + V

Sukses 

Po pate veshtiresi mund te me dergosh gjithmone nje PM,

Aldo

----------


## Ferdinandi

*Aldo Shume flm lal
Deri tani me metoden e Edspace kam bere gati 180 foto se skam kohe qe te merrem shume,ja ta provoji kete metoden tende


Flm*

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Mund te perdoresh "Actions" nese do me bo te njejten gje ne nje piktur tjeter.

----------

